# Was I in the wrong?



## duderino (Jul 4, 2017)

About 13 years ago, I was jumped for the first and only time while camping on a local beach alone. I was living off and on the streets at the time while couchsurfing and sometimes camping out. I was drunk as fuck by myself on the beach when some kids showed up that had just gotten into town. I knew a dude that was with them, and we hung out for a bit, but they weren't drinking. I wanted more booze, so I told them I was skating to the store and asked if they wanted anything. They gave me a $100 bill and told me to get them some munchies but they didn't want any beer. The store was pretty far away, but I used to love skating around drunk back then. On my way to the store, I ran into someone I knew that asked my if I wanted to buy any meth. I wasn't using very often at this time, but I was drunk which made me susceptible, and I bought a twenty not realizing it was the only cash I had on me. I stopped in an alley, crushed up a line, and then went to the store and bought a 30 pack and the munchies for the kids. When I got back, I gave them their snacks and change and realized I was short 20 bucks because I bought the meth. I was honest and told them why I was short and that I would just skate to a close by ATM and get them their money. I left my backpack and shit there so they'd know I wasn't going to take off. I got back and gave them their change, but they were still pissed. 3 of them started jumping me, but I was able to escape with my skateboard and took off down the beach. They ended up stealing my backpack, 30 pack, and an extra $20. Luckily, the kids were pretty weak because one of them hit me 3 times square in the face while another kicked me in the ribs a couple times, and I wasn't hurt at all. The next day, some friends of mine were able to get my backpack back, but it was missing some things. Anyways, do you think I deserved to get beat up? I honestly had no intention of ripping these dudes off, and while I fucked up buying meth and being short on cash, I tried as best I could to make up for it. I personally don't think there was need for violence, but what do ya'all think?


----------



## germanbini (Jul 4, 2017)

That's a heck of a story. Sorry you went through this! Now, it's just my opinion, but what I really think is you should let it go. <3 Sounds like you must be in a better place now, so just keep moving forward, leave the pain and hurt behind. Hopefully, they have also grown and changed as well. Life is too short as it is without dwelling on the bad experiences. It's a cliche', but, "you live and learn." <3


----------



## EphemeralStick (Jul 4, 2017)

I think everyone at some point in their life deserves an ass kicking. Sounds to me this was your time. There are some things that can only be expressed by fighting and it sounds to me you pissed people off for spending what little money they had on a selfish reason. 

Never spend money that isn't yours, especially when it belongs to someone on the streets. It may not seem like much to you but it could be the world to someone else. 

At any rate, glad you're okay. Didja learn anything?


----------



## Ori (Jul 4, 2017)

EphemeralStick said:


> Never spend money that isn't yours, especially when it belongs to someone on the streets. It may not seem like much to you but it could be the world to someone else.



This. ^ 
Violence is never the answer, unless it's self defense. The kids were obv pissed off you spent their money without asking, sure you had intention of paying back but they're just kids and sounds like you were too. It was kind of like karma for them taking another 20 from you..


----------



## duderino (Jul 4, 2017)

germanbini said:


> That's a heck of a story. Sorry you went through this! Now, it's just my opinion, but what I really think is you should let it go. <3 Sounds like you must be in a better place now, so just keep moving forward, leave the pain and hurt behind. Hopefully, they have also grown and changed as well. Life is too short as it is without dwelling on the bad experiences. It's a cliche', but, "you live and learn." <3


Yeah, it was old shit, so I should let it go. I just think about it sometimes as it was the only time I was attacked. It bugs me a little because I've always tried to be an honest person. Even when I was a heroin addict, people would say I was the most honest drug addict they knew. The days of getting fucked up are long behind me though. I've made through the last 6 years mostly drug and alcohol free.


EphemeralStick said:


> I think everyone at some point in their life deserves an ass kicking. Sounds to me this was your time. There are some things that can only be expressed by fighting and it sounds to me you pissed people off for spending what little money they had on a selfish reason.
> 
> Never spend money that isn't yours, especially when it belongs to someone on the streets. It may not seem like much to you but it could be the world to someone else.
> 
> At any rate, glad you're okay. Didja learn anything?


True about everyone deserving an ass kicking. At least I didn't really get hurt. I suppose it could've been worse. At the time, I didn't realize I was spending their money, and I paid them back inside of 20 minutes. I can see how that looked shady to them though seeing as how they didn't know me at all, and the majority of tweekers are pieces of shit. All I learned was that I wouldn't be able to stop doing drugs unless I stopped drinking as well, but it took more than that one experience to teach me that. That compiled with other dumb decisions from drinking and doing drugs is what led me to get sober.


----------



## Keystone Ice Kid (Jul 5, 2017)

Skating back with a 30 pack AND you have to tote their stupid Doritos too? You deserved that meth.


----------



## duderino (Jul 10, 2017)

Keystone Ice Kid said:


> Skating back with a 30 pack AND you have to tote their stupid Doritos too? You deserved that meth.


Now that I think about it, it was probably just a 12 pack.


----------



## Coywolf (Jul 11, 2017)

I can't believe they gave someone they didn't know $100. I mean, damn. I don't even give someone $10 for a dime bag unless I see the green first.....

I think they may have just been straight edge kids looking for the only thing that gets straight edge kids off.....jumping people.

Seriously. I have heard of (and experienced ) sooo many acts of random straight edge violence.

And that is why I advocate...

The "Every kid Krunked" program!

Don't be square, sign up today!


----------



## Dmac (Jul 11, 2017)

let me get this straight, they waited 'till you paid them back the 20$ Then jumped you and stole your shit? Assholes. Fuck those dudes.


----------



## Meleoron (Jul 12, 2017)

Ya i dont condone meth use ever, but these kids are some fucking punks. Whatever is causing you to stress on this, it isn't even worth it. Be glad it wasn't worse and your only encounter. I agree with the frequency of straight edged offenses, they do it for the kicks.


----------



## Coywolf (Jul 13, 2017)

Meleoron said:


> they do it for the kicks



Geh, heh, GET IT?! The "KICKS"?!

I'm such a child.....


----------

